# All Scandinavian languages: Have fun!



## MarX

Hi!

How do you say "Have fun!" or "Viel Spass!" or "Pasala bien!" in Scandinavian languages?

All I could think of is "Ha det bra!" in Swedish. But it seems to be too general and can simply mean "Take care!" right?

Thank you in advance!

Groetjes,


MarX


----------



## missTK

I can't think of anything that quite fits. "Kos deg" is probably be what I would say in a similar situation, but the actual meaning of that is closer to "enjoy yourself" than "have fun". 

"Ha det gøy" fits the meaning better, but doesn't feel as natural to me. I think I've heard it, but I can't remember saying it. I think I would have to tack something on to the end to be comfortable with it..."Ha det gøy i morgen!" or "Ha det gøy i Bergen" sounds OK.


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

In Swedish you would probably say _Ha det så kul!_


----------



## jeffdelanoche

In Danish, you could probably say "ha' det sjovt".


----------



## oskhen

missTK said:


> I can't think of anything that quite fits. "Kos deg" is probably be what I would say in a similar situation, but the actual meaning of that is closer to "enjoy yourself" than "have fun".
> 
> "Ha det gøy" fits the meaning better, but doesn't feel as natural to me. I think I've heard it, but I can't remember saying it. I think I would have to tack something on to the end to be comfortable with it..."Ha det gøy i morgen!" or "Ha det gøy i Bergen" sounds OK.


 
I would probably say "ha det gøy". I use that a lot


----------



## sdr083

"God fornøyelse" går òg fint an å seie, det er den førstefaste_ frasen_ som fell meg inn.  Elles ville eg nok brukt "kos deg".  Trur det kjem litt an på dialekt o.l. kva ein brukar mest.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> I would probably say "ha det gøy". I use that a lot


Would it also be appropriate to say "ha det moro"?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Since there is no specific way of saying this in Norwegian, one has several options: ha det gøy/kult/fint/kjekt and many more


----------



## bicontinental

jeffdelanoche said:


> In Danish, you could probably say "ha' det sjovt".



I agree, (this is contemporary and colloquial Danish)

  Other possibilities: 
God fornøjelse (slightly dated and formal)
Mor dig godt (dated)

Bic.


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

In Icelandic you would probably say "skemmtu þér vel" (enjoy yourself well).


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> Since there is no specific way of saying this in Norwegian, one has several options: ha det gøy/kult/fint/kjekt and many more


Tusen takk for det *NNYC!*  

How would you translate into English the headline of this article "*- Ha det **gøy!*"? 

http://kv.no/kultur/ha-det-goy-1.7975191

I'd also be curious to know how you would translate the last sub-headline of this article,"*- Ha det moro*"?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

They both translate into Have fun!, but if I were to phrase the second one differently, I would say: Have a good time!


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> They both translate into Have fun!, but if I were to phrase the second one differently, I would say: Have a good time!


Tusen takk for det! 

Would it be preferred to use *"Ha det moro"* for "Have a good time!" instead of *"Ha en god tid!" *or* "Ha en fin tid!"*?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I am with you! "Ha en god/fin tid" will be incorrect regardless...


----------



## Cerb

I'm sure you noticed, but apart from the headline, the article isn't really using "ha det moro" and "ha det gøy" in the same sense as the English phrase or as a phrase at all. They are giving it as advice in a more literal sense.


----------



## Lugubert

It might sound a bit old-fashioned, but at my age, I'm allowed to say _Mycket nöje!_ in Swedish.


----------



## Hjalti

Silver_Biscuit said:


> In Icelandic you would probably say "skemmtu þér vel" (enjoy yourself well).


I think "Góða skemmtun!" is better (although "Skemmtu þér vel" also works). 

But why Icelandic would be relevant in a thread about Scandinavian languages, I don't know!


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Yeah that is better, don't know why that didn't occur to me. Iceland is sometimes considered Scandinavia isn't it? OP was banned so I assume they're not reading it anymore anyway.


----------



## Hjalti

> Iceland is sometimes considered Scandinavia isn't it?


Not by informed Icelanders!  You'll only hear us talk about Iceland as part of "Norðurlöndin", not "Skandinavía"


----------



## Donnerstag

Icelandic is definitely a Scandinavian language. Geography doesn't matter in that context. The language originally came from Scandinavia and is related to the other Scandinavian languages. See for example how wikipedia classifies itit as a "West Scandinavian" language, and every linguistic database I've seen has described it similarly.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Whereas Iceland itself is a Nordic country, but not a Scandinavian one, the Icelandic language is absolutely a Scandinavian language.


----------



## Icetrance

You're literally saying "Have it fun" when you're saying "Ha det gøy", no?

Tusen Takk.


----------



## Svenke

Icetrance said:


> You're literally saying "Have it fun" when you're saying "Ha det gøy", no?
> 
> Tusen Takk.



Yes.


----------



## Icetrance

Svenke said:


> Yes.



Tusen takk,  vennen min!


----------

